# Trying so hard to lower HbA1c



## JennyLeigh (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello, I am type 1 diabetic (I have been for 12 years)
I have a lovely 5yr old daughter, good pregnancy, healthy baby.
My husband and I really want to have another baby.  I have been seeing my diabetes nurse since Feb to try and lower my HbA1c which was 69.
I've recently had a blood test and its at 55 (7.2).  I'm due to see my consultant on Tuesday and I just know that she will say that its still not good enough.
I'm so fed up. 
Because i'm running lower than usual, as soon as I do something even remotely strenuous, I go hypo! which then results in a higher pre meal test because of the lucozade.
I don't remember it being this hard before!
Any experiences of pregnancy with a similar HbA1c to mine? 
I'd appreciate someone in my position to chat to.
Thanks x


----------



## grainger (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey

My hba1c was over 7 when I fell pregnant with my second and if I remember rightly was over 7 with my first too.

Both are happy and healthy - one now 4 and the other nearly 6 months.

Both times during pregnancy my control grew tighter and my hba1c hit “ideal levels”. My diabetes team always said they’d work with what my best was. Are you seeing the pre-pregnancy team? X


----------



## JennyLeigh (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi! Thankyou for replying.

Yes I’m seeing my specialist nurse who is also part of the pregnancy team. She’s great.

I feel I’m ready to start TTC and I know that my levels will change once I get preg anyway. 

Just knowing that your HBA1C was 7 too makes me feel positive! Thank you so much
Did you have C-sections or natural birth?


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 23, 2018)

Really good luck Jenny. Hope it works out


----------



## grainger (Sep 24, 2018)

JennyLeigh said:


> Hi! Thankyou for replying.
> 
> Yes I’m seeing my specialist nurse who is also part of the pregnancy team. She’s great.
> 
> ...



Induced with the first, a few days and about a million contractions later had emergency c section (sounds worse than it was). All fine and was home with my first 1.5 days later.
Second was elective section. Birth went fine but the little pickle had a few issues so we left hospital 10 days later. All perfectly fine now though.


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 24, 2018)

I was above 7. My pregnancy and birth where both horrific but I don't know the reasons why. Jemima is nearly 8 now and is perfect in every way.

I was never told this was an issue, but this was a while ago. Plus I was only 21 myself so quite young. 

Good luck!


----------



## Akasha (Sep 24, 2018)

Since having my son 5 years ago, I haven't asked for permission to TTC just informed the consultant that I'm not using protection and am taking the higher dose of folic acid.

My son was an 'accident' and HBa1c was 7.9 at the time which came down to 7. I've since been able to get it down to 6.5 (roughly 48 in new money) and am hovering just above that currently.
I was told by DSN to aim for 50 (6.8)

No body is perfect and as long as they can see that you are making an effort, I don't see why they should have a problem 

 good luck


----------



## JennyLeigh (Sep 24, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Really good luck Jenny. Hope it works out


Thank you xx


----------



## JennyLeigh (Sep 24, 2018)

Akasha said:


> Since having my son 5 years ago, I haven't asked for permission to TTC just informed the consultant that I'm not using protection and am taking the higher dose of folic acid.
> 
> My son was an 'accident' and HBa1c was 7.9 at the time which came down to 7. I've since been able to get it down to 6.5 (roughly 48 in new money) and am hovering just above that currently.
> I was told by DSN to aim for 50 (6.8)
> ...


Thankyou


Akasha said:


> Since having my son 5 years ago, I haven't asked for permission to TTC just informed the consultant that I'm not using protection and am taking the higher dose of folic acid.
> 
> My son was an 'accident' and HBa1c was 7.9 at the time which came down to 7. I've since been able to get it down to 6.5 (roughly 48 in new money) and am hovering just above that currently.
> I was told by DSN to aim for 50 (6.8)
> ...


Thankyou very much for this.
Wow since joining this forum you guys have made me feel so much better! I was losing hope! 
Fingers crossed that my consultant will agree that I’m safe to start TTC. And if not then I will be assertive and make the decision myself. I have significantly improved my control! 
Chocolate biscuits gave taken a back seat! 
Thanks again guys xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 26, 2018)

Do not lose hope. You are doing your best thats all you can do! 

Keep us updated


----------



## jodielou (Oct 12, 2018)

JennyLeigh said:


> Hello, I am type 1 diabetic (I have been for 12 years)
> I have a lovely 5yr old daughter, good pregnancy, healthy baby.
> My husband and I really want to have another baby.  I have been seeing my diabetes nurse since Feb to try and lower my HbA1c which was 69.
> I've recently had a blood test and its at 55 (7.2).  I'm due to see my consultant on Tuesday and I just know that she will say that its still not good enough.
> ...



Hi Jenny, I feel the fear.  I have been diagnosed for about 5 years now and my husband and I would like to try for our first child, my HbA1c was around 67 the last time I went to the consultant and they said they would like it to be lower, so I've tried hard to lower it so hopefully it is now.  But we're both of the opinion that I have pretty good day to day control so are happy in ourselves to try and see what happens.  Friends have told me that their pregnancies affected their levels so differently, I suppose it's just about feeling as comfortable as you can in yourself when you do decide to try.  I hope your appointment went well x


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi @jodielou. Have you started trying? How are you getting on?


----------



## JennyLeigh (Nov 15, 2018)

jodielou said:


> Hi Jenny, I feel the fear.  I have been diagnosed for about 5 years now and my husband and I would like to try for our first child, my HbA1c was around 67 the last time I went to the consultant and they said they would like it to be lower, so I've tried hard to lower it so hopefully it is now.  But we're both of the opinion that I have pretty good day to day control so are happy in ourselves to try and see what happens.  Friends have told me that their pregnancies affected their levels so differently, I suppose it's just about feeling as comfortable as you can in yourself when you do decide to try.  I hope your appointment went well x


Hi @jodielou 
Thanks for your reply   The appointment went really well! My consultant says she is happy for us to start trying! We.ve been trying for 2 months and had no positive test result yet.. but in the meantime my control is getting even better and I feel alloy more confident getting pregnant.
How is it going for you? xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 15, 2018)

That's so great to hear. Glad your control is better and you are feeling better about it. 

Just enjoy being you two for now and it will happen when it does, there's no rush to these things. 

And keep us updated. I do love babies


----------

